# Can someone else buy a ticket and just put my name on it online?



## Dashon Johnson (Jan 3, 2014)

Hey I'm 16 and am traveling by train a state away to go see my girlfriend and her mom is buying my ticket, can she buy the ticket in my name and can she forward me the pdf file to show the conductor by email?


----------



## SarahZ (Jan 3, 2014)

Yes.  I did this for my boyfriend when he came to visit me a few years ago.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 3, 2014)

Sure, no problem!


----------



## TinCan782 (Jan 3, 2014)

SarahZ said:


> Yes.  I did this for my boyfriend when he came to visit me a few years ago.


One way? LOL!


----------



## SarahZ (Jan 3, 2014)

FrensicPic said:


> SarahZ said:
> 
> 
> > Yes.  I did this for my boyfriend when he came to visit me a few years ago.
> ...


Ha. No.  Those first few visits were round-trip, sadly. On the plus side, he drove here with most of his belongings in June of 2011 and has been here ever since.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 3, 2014)

SarahZ said:


> FrensicPic said:
> 
> 
> > SarahZ said:
> ...


"The Man Who Came to Dinner!" ^_^


----------



## TinCan782 (Jan 3, 2014)

SarahZ said:


> FrensicPic said:
> 
> 
> > SarahZ said:
> ...


----------



## gone fishing (Jan 3, 2014)

When I was 16 I would do a round trip from mke -chi on the Hiawatha to visit a gal. It was about $5 one way


----------



## Dashon Johnson (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks guys I was kinda worried it wouldn't work.


----------



## fairviewroad (Jan 3, 2014)

This is kind of a separate issue--but it sounds as though you might not be a frequent Amtrak rider--so I would recommend bringing

along some sort of photo ID to prove your age. You're old enough to travel "unaccompanied" but if you have a youngish look, an

over-zealous conductor might demand some proof.


----------



## chakk (Jan 3, 2014)

How times have changed. More than 50 years ago, I traveled alone (at the age of 12) between Washington D.C. and Cumberland, MD on B&O's Daylight Speedliner for a fun-filled day trip. Neither the ticket agent at Union Station or either conductor said one word about my traveling alone. I think my total fare was all of about $3.25.


----------



## Acela150 (Jan 3, 2014)

fairviewroad said:


> This is kind of a separate issue--but it sounds as though you might not be a frequent Amtrak rider--so I would recommend bringing
> 
> along some sort of photo ID to prove your age. You're old enough to travel "unaccompanied" but if you have a youngish look, an
> 
> over-zealous conductor might demand some proof.


ID checks are only 18+. I believe that's a part of the ID requirements.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 3, 2014)

If he were buying the ticket, he'd need ID:



> Passengers purchasing tickets from station ticket agents or on board trains from conductors must provide photo identification and be at least 16 years old.


----------



## fairviewroad (Jan 3, 2014)

If he's 16, but looks 15 or 14, then the issue is not whether ID is required to travel but instead whether he is permitted to be on the train

at all. That's why I'm suggesting he bring a photo ID that includes his age. No, it is not technically required in his case.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 3, 2014)

For travel, if he says he's 16, that's the end of it.


----------



## Acela150 (Jan 3, 2014)

If the OP were an unaccompanied minor their would be a whole process. Paper work that would go from Station A where the parents drop off the child to a station agent who hands the paperwork to the conductor who gives that off to Station B station agent who gives off to the person picking up.


----------



## Acela150 (Jan 3, 2014)

RyanS said:


> For travel, if he says he's 16, that's the end of it.


This is where I got my original answer from. 18+ must show ID upon request.


----------



## SP&S (Jan 3, 2014)

You're right, but even though it's not required, I'd say carry it. After all, none of us has ever heard of Amtrak personnel making up their own rules ......


----------



## TraneMan (Jan 3, 2014)

SarahZ said:


> Yes.  I did this for my boyfriend when he came to visit me a few years ago.


Was he 16??


----------



## SarahZ (Jan 4, 2014)

TraneMan said:


> SarahZ said:
> 
> 
> > Yes.  I did this for my boyfriend when he came to visit me a few years ago.
> ...


Hellllllllll, no. I only date people who remember the Challenger disaster and "ALF".


----------



## TraneMan (Jan 4, 2014)

SarahZ said:


> TraneMan said:
> 
> 
> > SarahZ said:
> ...


LOL ok. just making sure!


----------



## SarahZ (Jan 4, 2014)

Brent will be 40 in July.


----------



## GG-1 (Jan 4, 2014)

SarahZ said:


> TraneMan said:
> 
> 
> > SarahZ said:
> ...


----------



## NorthShore (Jan 6, 2014)

SarahZ said:


> Hellllllllll, no. I only date people who remember the Challenger disaster and "ALF".


LOL. I'm going to use that line!


----------



## SarahZ (Jan 6, 2014)

NorthShore said:


> SarahZ said:
> 
> 
> > Hellllllllll, no. I only date people who remember the Challenger disaster and "ALF".
> ...


I find it works well for those of us in our late thirties.


----------



## fairviewroad (Jan 6, 2014)

SP&S said:


> You're right, but even though it's not required, I'd say carry it. After all, none of us has ever heard of Amtrak personnel making up their own rules ......


This.

All I'm saying is that if the OP has a driver's license, state-issue ID, or even a passport it really wouldn't *hurt* to bring it along.


----------

